# new shooting style ! TTF gangster style aiming (SHOOTING VIDEO)



## gamekeeper john

post removed


----------



## lightgeoduck

John some great shooting as always.

At the beginning I tried it once or twice, but kept flubbing up... so I went OTT... and became a decent shooter.. just recently I decided to try TTF again, and you are correct.. its amazing how much better I am shooting... I am just waiting for the weekend to make a vid... I tell you what though shooting this way will permit me to record my practice sessions even







.....

LGD

Oh thanks for sharing


----------



## gamekeeper john

lightgeoduck said:


> John some great shooting as always.
> 
> At the beginning I tried it once or twice, but kept flubbing up... so I went OTT... and became a decent shooter.. just recently I decided to try TTF again, and you are correct.. its amazing how much better I am shooting... I am just waiting for the weekend to make a vid... I tell you what though shooting this way will permit me to record my practice sessions even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> LGD
> 
> Oh thanks for sharing


cheers LGD







as i said today was the firs time i tried it and i'm already shooting better than i ever have lol, i think i will almost definately introduce a couple of TTF shooters into my range, thanks john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

"Easy peasy lemon squeezy side shooting TTF is just plain easy"

Well it is IMO the best way with less practice than other styles,you can become proficient in days not weeks or years using this style,that said one has to maintain accuracy through practice

I knew this before joining here as I studied Bill Hays long before I ordered a slingshot from him,on getting it I was hitting a can 10/10 from the word go @ 22/25 feet









Good shooting John I would hazard a guess and say with your expertise you could pick any style up very easily,you have many years shooting slingshots that would help you change from one to the other...all the best John


----------



## gamekeeper john

slingshot_sniper said:


> "Easy peasy lemon squeezy side shooting TTF is just plain easy"
> 
> Well it is IMO the best way with less practice than other styles,you can become proficient in days not weeks or years using this style,that said one has to maintain accuracy through practice
> 
> I knew this before joining here as I studied Bill Hays long before I ordered a slingshot from him,on getting it I was hitting a can 10/10 from the word go @ 22/25 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting John I would hazard a guess and say with your expertise you could pick any style up very easily,you have many years shooting slingshots that would help you change from one to the other...all the best John


cheers sniper


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Oh and John if you do a TTF later on I may then have to try one,the reason I don't have one of your slingshots in my small collection is I mostly shoot TTF,I do shoot other slingshots but only when I feel reckless then I don't aim along the bands I just let rip rapid fire


----------



## gamekeeper john

slingshot_sniper said:


> Oh and John if you do a TTF later on I may then have to try one,the reason I don't have one of your slingshots in my small collection is I mostly shoot TTF,I do shoot other slingshots but only when I feel reckless then I don't aim along the bands I just let rip rapid fire


i will get a couple of things drawed up tonight and see how i get on, tbh it would be easy to make all my designs into ttf shooters, obviously keep them all ott aswell, i will have a look into it tonight - john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I wonder what a chalice type with slightly canted handle would be like TTF Hmmm! the mind boggles,don't mind me John I'm just thinking out aloud lol


----------



## Wingshooter

Great shooting John. I am glad my slingshot got your cherry







I can see you are a world class shooter. I couldn't tell from the video do you pull around the outside of the forks or straight back. Glad to see you try this style I am a zealot myself and am always promoting it I feel it is the best.
Roger


----------



## gamekeeper john

Wingshooter said:


> Great shooting John. I am glad my slingshot got your cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you are a world class shooter. I couldn't tell from the video do you pull around the outside of the forks or straight back. Glad to see you try this style I am a zealot myself and am always promoting it I feel it is the best.
> Roger


i just pull straight back, this catty you made is a fine shooter, i didn't get it from u i did a trade with someone, i will more than likely get another from u soon though - john


----------



## gamekeeper john

slingshot_sniper said:


> I wonder what a chalice type with slightly canted handle would be like TTF Hmmm! the mind boggles,don't mind me John I'm just thinking out aloud lol


well theres only one way to find out lol, give me half hour............. only joking lol, i will get one made up tomorrow hopefully, to many things i want to make and not enough time


----------



## spanky

Going to have to feed you quite a few beers before the shoot mate-Cant have you hitting everything like that.


----------



## Charles

John, that was great. No doubt you have benefitted from your years of shooting, but to do that well that quickly with a new technique is truly impressive. My hat is off to you! You are a world class shooter.

I have always been a fan of OTT style slingshots ... looks like I may have to try TTF!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## gamekeeper john

Charles said:


> John, that was great. No doubt you have benefitted from your years of shooting, but to do that well that quickly with a new technique is truly impressive. My hat is off to you! You are a world class shooter.
> 
> I have always been a fan of OTT style slingshots ... looks like I may have to try TTF!!!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


thanks for the kind coment charles


----------



## Toddy

What's the difference between shooting an OTT Ganster style and TTF Gangster style
Anyone????


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Toddy said:


> What's the difference between shooting an OTT Ganster style and TTF Gangster style
> Anyone????


Not much diff with TTF use top of fork for aiming OTT use end of fork for aiming for me it's easier to mark the bands on TTF as another point of reference I don't think this is possible on OTT band set up,I know what I'm trying to say but explaining it is my weak point.

[edit] Oh and another thing TTF as the bands are closer to the hand IMO it affords more stability

Anyway I hope Bill Hays chimes in cause he'll explain it much better than I


----------



## Toddy

That makes sense to me ( I think







). So it's not a function thing, it's an aiming thing?


----------



## NaturalFork

I shoot OTT gangster and aim. I like to have a thin line to look at (my bands) when shooting, which provides a much larger sight window than TTF does. I love that there are so many shooting styles! Nice shooting!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Toddy said:


> That makes sense to me ( I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So it's not a function thing, it's an aiming thing?


Yeah if you shoot OTT you'll most likely put the end of the fork somewhere in the middle of the target,TTF it's like lining up the bands top of fork with the target so the bands,fork and target look like a lollipop,that is how Bill describes


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NaturalFork said:


> I shoot OTT gangster and aim. I like to have a thin line to look at (my bands) when shooting, which provides a much larger sight window than TTF does. I love that there are so many shooting styles! Nice shooting!


Hi NF where in position to the target do you place the fork? cheers


----------



## NaturalFork

slingshot_sniper said:


> I shoot OTT gangster and aim. I like to have a thin line to look at (my bands) when shooting, which provides a much larger sight window than TTF does. I love that there are so many shooting styles! Nice shooting!


Hi NF where in position to the target do you place the fork? cheers
[/quote]

Depends on the distance. At 20 meters I place the target right on the lower right hand corner of the top fork in line with the bands, at 10 meters it is in the middle of the top fork in line with the bands.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NaturalFork said:


> I shoot OTT gangster and aim. I like to have a thin line to look at (my bands) when shooting, which provides a much larger sight window than TTF does. I love that there are so many shooting styles! Nice shooting!


Hi NF where in position to the target do you place the fork? cheers
[/quote]

Depends on the distance. At 20 meters I place the target right on the lower right hand corner of the top fork in line with the bands, at 10 meters it is in the middle of the top fork in line with the bands.
[/quote]
Thanks NF makes sense since shooting TTF does not mean line every thing up as I said earlier it depends on distance,when I get time I'm going to make a gauge.i'e a reference of where I aim and at some given distances,it'll be like a guide i'e 10 M top of the fork for 20M midway of the fork 50m below the top fork,something like that but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## gamekeeper john

thanks natural fork and sniper for the discussion, i didn't think about the fork tip being higher far further shots







i guess i'v got a lot to learn with this ttf lol, cheers john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

John I have found I don't always need the point of reference and I'm below Bill and yourself among others,I can shoot with whatever I pick up...pity I can't do videos like you chaps to share my experiences...I will say this though as I've done it TTF can be shot without aiming along the bands...just like you would do PFS style or OTT style


----------



## Toddy

Thanks guys, very informative stuff. The more I learn the less I know


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Toddy said:


> Thanks guys, very informative stuff. The more I learn the less I know


Me too i forgot already what I said Hmmm my glass is half empty time to fill up


----------



## gamekeeper john

ilike the idea of having a line on the bands to line up, john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

gamekeeper john said:


> ilike the idea of having a line on the bands to line up, john


That John works very very well,I do hope tho that you're not just taking the pith lol


----------



## NaturalFork

slingshot_sniper said:


> ilike the idea of having a line on the bands to line up, john


That John works very very well,I do hope tho that you're not just taking the pith lol
[/quote]

I know other put a line on the band when shooting TTF ... but I have never tried it. I like to shoot OTT where my bands ARE the line.


----------



## gamekeeper john

slingshot_sniper said:


> ilike the idea of having a line on the bands to line up, john


That John works very very well,I do hope tho that you're not just taking the pith lol
[/quote]

seriously sniper i'm going to give it ago, if that pen line is dead on with the target u only have to move up or down, that pen line is on of the best things i'v heard - john


----------



## marcus sr

yeah but remember mate its gotta a violet pen line


----------



## marcus sr




----------



## gamekeeper john

marcus sr said:


>


who's violet ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Lol check this vid,it shows what I'm on about and it was taken a few months in to slingshot shooting


----------



## marcus sr

slingshot_sniper said:


> Lol check this vid,it shows what I'm on about and it was taken a few months in to slingshot shooting
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...e&v=_IKiOCHQmT8


wicked shooting john


----------



## gamekeeper john

slingshot_sniper said:


> Lol check this vid,it shows what I'm on about and it was taken a few months in to slingshot shooting
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...e&v=_IKiOCHQmT8


snipers on fire !!!!! great shooting mate


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper john said:


> Lol check this vid,it shows what I'm on about and it was taken a few months in to slingshot shooting
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...e&v=_IKiOCHQmT8


snipers on fire !!!!! great shooting mate
[/quote]
*POW*


----------



## slingshot_sniper

[edit] in fact John when I get a job and can come to all these UK shoots,I'll meet you there,don't worry to much as you can see I'm a useless shooter,seriously


----------



## BIG-B

World Class as always mate. Its unreal how fast you picked that style up. I cant wait for my camo fire ant to come so I can give it a go. I'll have to use a beer keg though lol! Can't wait to see this TTF catty your making


----------



## marcus sr

slingshot_sniper said:


> MORE to come from me, recently I shot a tick of my buddy's leg that is how confident I'am ,yes i used fine tweezers to remove the head after that,but guys micky me all you like,i'm still a CRAP shooter do I look bothered? LMFA
> 
> [edit] in fact John when I get a job and can come to all these UK shoots,I'll meet you there,don't worry to much as you can see I'm a useless shooter,seriously


thats ****in quality shooting an u know it sniper ,how far you away from the shoot mate,if im driving up an u ain to far away ill pick u up,


----------



## Toddy

I've been having a play with this style this morning. Whilst it probably is more consistantly accurate I feel for me, the shot takes too long. I found myself aiming for way too long and I know in a hunting scenario this will cost me shots and so I'll leave this style to the target boys. The other thing I found was if I constantly changed distance I was trying to analise it all way to much and it took me an age to find the tragectory path.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

marcus sr said:


> MORE to come from me, recently I shot a tick of my buddy's leg that is how confident I'am ,yes i used fine tweezers to remove the head after that,but guys micky me all you like,i'm still a CRAP shooter do I look bothered? LMFA
> 
> [edit] in fact John when I get a job and can come to all these UK shoots,I'll meet you there,don't worry to much as you can see I'm a useless shooter,seriously


thats ****in quality shooting an u know it sniper ,how far you away from the shoot mate,if im driving up an u ain to far away ill pick u up,
[/quote]
Hi buddy Sheffield is up North East 65 miles from me I'm close to B/ham,sounds close enough to walk but a train takes 2 1/2 hours lol

you coming from Essex you'd have to bear off NW some and then back to the M1 NE it sounds easy but it maybe to much to ask,I'm going to make a meet one day next year I'l make a holiday of it and stay over night,I aint been away for ten years now Lol


----------



## marcus sr

slingshot_sniper said:


> MORE to come from me, recently I shot a tick of my buddy's leg that is how confident I'am ,yes i used fine tweezers to remove the head after that,but guys micky me all you like,i'm still a CRAP shooter do I look bothered? LMFA
> 
> [edit] in fact John when I get a job and can come to all these UK shoots,I'll meet you there,don't worry to much as you can see I'm a useless shooter,seriously


thats ****in quality shooting an u know it sniper ,how far you away from the shoot mate,if im driving up an u ain to far away ill pick u up,
[/quote]
Hi buddy Sheffield is up North East 65 miles from me I'm close to B/ham,sounds close enough to walk but a train takes 2 1/2 hours lol

you coming from Essex you'd have to bear off NW some and then back to the M1 NE it sounds easy but it maybe to much to ask,I'm going to make a meet one day next year I'l make a holiday of it and stay over night,I aint been away for ten years now Lol
[/quote]
****ing **** thas shame mate,id a done it no worries for you matey


----------



## marcus sr

Toddy said:


> I've been having a play with this style this morning. Whilst it probably is more consistantly accurate I feel for me, the shot takes too long. I found myself aiming for way too long and I know in a hunting scenario this will cost me shots and so I'll leave this style to the target boys. The other thing I found was if I constantly changed distance I was trying to analise it all way to much and it took me an age to find the tragectory path.


that perfectly sums up what i say about this style for me,that was nicely put toddy,i feel i get fraustrated waiting for the shot if you know wot i mean,and then if i miss it annoys the **** outta me


----------



## gamekeeper john

heres how i aimed, but to be honest i'm going to stick with my just looking at the target style - john


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper john said:


> bSkyGM5517g[/MEDIA]]heres how i aimed, but to be honest i'm going to stick with my just looking at the target style - john


what made you change back mate? not that it matters,you made that look easier than it is lol


----------



## gamekeeper john

marcus sr said:


> bSkyGM5517g[/MEDIA]]heres how i aimed, but to be honest i'm going to stick with my just looking at the target style - john


what made you change back mate? not that it matters,you made that look easier than it is lol
[/quote]

i cant be arsed with the taking time to line it up lol, and i think it could end up messing my hunting up,


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I hear you John best stick to how you shoot best,you don't normally miss when hunting and that is best for all changing could render animals injured too,cheers


----------



## Wingshooter

Hey Guys don't make the assumption that because you shoot TTF you have to take the time to aim. When I am stump shooting at various distances I never aim I always shoot the target. I guess I only want to remember the good shots beacause I am a lot better shot when I am out roving than when standing shooting at a static target. And as far as getting on your target fast it works just as well as OTT It is a matter of getting used to the different shooting style.


----------



## Megadippen

I have been asking you months ago for making side way shooters but you have not respond john


----------



## gamekeeper john

Megadippen said:


> I have been asking you months ago for making side way shooters but you have not respond john


sorry mate, i can't even remember being asked lol, i will have some ready soon







- john


----------



## Toddy

gamekeeper john said:


> bSkyGM5517g[/MEDIA]]heres how i aimed, but to be honest i'm going to stick with my just looking at the target style - john


what made you change back mate? not that it matters,you made that look easier than it is lol
[/quote]

i cant be arsed with the taking time to line it up lol, and i think it could end up messing my hunting up,
[/quote]
Don't try to fix what aint broke!


----------



## THWACK!

Wingshooter said:


> Hey Guys don't make the assumption that because you shoot TTF you have to take the time to aim. When I am stump shooting at various distances I never aim I always shoot the target. I guess I only want to remember the good shots beacause I am a lot better shot when I am out roving than when standing shooting at a static target. And as far as getting on your target fast it works just as well as OTT It is a matter of getting used to the different shooting style.


Hi!

Glad to see that, apparently, your health issues have been resolved. Good for you!


----------



## THWACK!

NaturalFork said:


> I shoot OTT gangster and aim. I like to have a thin line to look at (my bands) when shooting, which provides a much larger sight window than TTF does. I love that there are so many shooting styles! Nice shooting!


The thinnest lines being flat bands, which'll bring you down to the nitty-gritty, rather than tubes or squares.

Happy shooting!


----------

